# WHEN HAS A MODERATOR'S REMARKS GONE TOO FAR?



## sibi (Nov 12, 2013)

I love this forum!!! I have a deep respect for the experience and knowledge our moderators have here. They work relentlessly to monitor threads, direct members to stay on point, make adjustments were needed, and a host of other things I have no idea about. 

But, when a moderator takes it upon herself to degrade a member by questioning a member's unique situation, and questioning a member's qualifications as a rescuer, then I believe the Mod had gone too far. What do you think qualifies a Mod as "Gone To Far?" 

Please remember to be civil and respectful


----------



## erica anne (Nov 12, 2013)

I think we have all had our toes stepped on by somebody on this forum. It makes you question whether or not you want to participate in a thread. It is not so much what is being said as it is how it is said. This is particularly difficult when communicating through typing as it is easier to mistake the tone! :/ IMO you have to be thick skinned and realize that when you share you are opening yourself to all sorts of feedback. Take what you want and leave the rest [WHITE SMILING FACE]


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 12, 2013)

I just wear one of these.




[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Interesting thread.


----------



## Millerlite (Nov 12, 2013)

I agree with above, every forum I've been apart of I have butted heads or argued, it's not personal it's more just opinions vs opinions. In fact some of the people I've butted heads with I still see and talk to and take or give advice it's just like have if a brother or sister or in a relationship ... As far as moderators go, they to are keepers just like all if us. They arnt held to a higher power, and they don't know everything cuz they are a moderator. In fact there are members on her that probably know more then some moderators... Tfo has very knowledgable keeled as mods, and it great. But can't forget they don't know it all, and they too have opinions, and there way of keeping. Again they are normal people chose to help keep spam, bad people and things straight on a website. That being said.... Only way I would say they are going to far is when they use their powers to there advantage, or delete things they don't agree with, or lock threads because it's something that disagree with their opinions. This usually are power hungry mods.. I don't see it on this forum but I've seen it. Over all I would say te mods here are good, they try and do the right thing, can't make everyone happy either.

Kyle


----------



## sibi (Nov 12, 2013)

One of the member rules that we must follow is to NOT be demeaning or insulting. If a mod breaks the very rules that she's trying to enforce in order to keep peace on a forum, I'd say she went too far. Or are Mods above the rules? Don't know, does anyone know?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 12, 2013)

Most excellent thread Sibi! I shall follow with earnest. Though I'm sure some folks may not post here due to feeling too shy, I encourage all to participate with their true feelings, knowing no one will be singled out for, â€œhurting a moderators feelings". Though I do think to keep this thread clean, we should only speak in generalities and not name any specific moderator. That in and of itself, I think, would be, â€œgoing too far", as it were.


----------



## FLINTUS (Nov 12, 2013)

My personal opinion:
As said, mods are giving up their time for free on this forum. They do a great job, however there are a few who are a bit brazen and bulldozerly in their attitude about care. A kind of 'you must do this or else' 'only my way is the right way' style. And I would agree, some of the mods are not as experienced as some of the members on here, and often hand out completely random advice for something they don't know about-thinking IDs in particular. Not all the mods, just a few. TBH though, it's not just the mods, there are a few members that are like that too. 
Bet I'm going to get slammed for that...


----------



## LisaTurtle (Nov 12, 2013)

I struggle with this thread because I feel like its passive aggressive (is that even possible in forum land lol?) and that it borders on encouraging bashing of moderators. ON THE OTHER HAND there is beneficial info and perspectives discussed here that I truly hope the moderators take into consideration.

I guess this is how you drive change on a forum. ?? I assume the purpose of this thread is to encourage change and not bash or try to make individuals look bad.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 12, 2013)

LisaTurtle said:


> I struggle with this thread because I feel like its passive aggressive (is that even possible in forum land lol?) and that it borders on encouraging bashing of moderators. ON THE OTHER HAND there is beneficial info and perspectives discussed here that I truly hope the moderators take into consideration.
> 
> I guess this is how you drive change on a forum. ?? I assume the purpose of this thread is to encourage change and not bash or try to make individuals look bad.



Yea freakin' haw!!!!


----------



## LisaTurtle (Nov 12, 2013)

I definitely agree with Flintus that the 'my way or the highway' and bulldozing attitude/responses are a turn off and cause people to not post at all or not be honest in fear of being blasted. That does not create an open and friendly atmosphere.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 13, 2013)

Sibi are you saying that Moderators should NOT also be members with the ability to give out their ideas the same as any other member? That if they see something that goes against the more common beliefs in TFO, they should not say a word? Things like say off the top of my head a person letting a dog be alone with a tortoise, mixing brand new animals in with other brand new animals (does it count more if one was in real bad shape?), maybe not keeping the animal in optimal conditions, ect. These are all things every person who comes in here gets questioned on and let know it might not be a good idea to do these things. Even you, Sibi, have done the same voicing of your beliefs in the past and I hope you do in the future too. Those are basic things that need to be questioned, even if it is somebody you otherwise like. Do folks some times come on too strong, of course, especially on a subject matter that is close to that keeper. 

If you believe a Mod has taken their remarks too far, then go send a message to Josh and the other Mods. Josh is the top and the one who can take away a Mod's ranking. The other Mods can also censor each other.

... and just for the record Sibi, even with this thread you are in a way breaking a rule... just saying...


----------



## harris (Nov 13, 2013)

I belong to several different forums, with this being the only tortoise forum. I am astounded at how quick some people cry foul here. I've never seen anything like it anywhere else. In 4 1/2 years here, I very seldom, if ever, have seen members degrading one another, let alone a moderator doing it. I've been around here for a little while, but I don't frequent this forum as often as others do, and I only visit a small handful of sections, so I'm sure I miss alot. The only thing I can recommend is if someone is easily offended, stay away from forums.


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 13, 2013)

Whoa .....well, I back sibi 100% and often wonder why (I have asked but never got an answer) some Mods are even considered Mods? Could it be good typing skills? , performance writing?, spell checks?, a lot of time on their hands? or like my favorite babysitter Mod checking on every thing noted or pasted in here without a reference. Part of this forum is to share info ....which in a A LOT of cases , Mods are just parroting info , without any real experience on the subject or species involved. I mean how can a MOD or anyone else tell me how to hatch or the percentage of " what could hatch " when it comes down to my Hypo project? That took place few weeks back and the thread got nasty and "adjusted", when all I can say .. is show me your proof! Fact is they can't!!! .....and then the little gang bang buddy system just gets too funny. I have only been a member for about 4 years but ghosted in here for 2 years before that . Back in the day , there were some very experienced keepers in here with a wealth of first hand experience ...guess what ? ... Most of them have left ....I wonder why?


----------



## jaizei (Nov 13, 2013)

I am closing this thread. 

As Jacqui noted, and based on Josh's previous comments, these types of threads should not be allowed to continue. I actually think threads like this can be beneficial, but some members will use it as a chance to take cheap shots at moderators they do not like. C'est la vie



> 5. Taunting, berating, or antagonizing moderators and/or staff will not be tolerated. Issues with our 100% volunteer staff can be directed to [email protected]


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/guidelines.php


----------

